# Poundland bike cleaner



## mynydd (27 Aug 2017)

any opinions on Poundland bike cleaner? The stuff that looks just like a well known pink brand, but is eight quid a bottle cheaper......
I and friends had been very impressed with it..... in fact it seems to be brilliant at cleaning everything, including my stove!!!!!
However, I'm not convinced it's not responsible for taking off some of the colour on the stem of my new canyon.......... luckily they're sending me out another.
Just wondering if others had used it, and if so what they thought....


----------



## 13 rider (27 Aug 2017)

I use it and have no issues with it . Can't really see it being strong enough to damage paintwork


----------



## screenman (27 Aug 2017)

I pay £12 for 5 gallons of TFR which I the dilute 5 part water to 1 part TFR, I then never allow it to dry on an anodised surface, as it will like most other cleaners of this ilk stain it.


----------



## KnackeredBike (27 Aug 2017)

Why would you bother to clean your Poundland bike? Just throw it away and get another one.


----------



## fossyant (27 Aug 2017)

I don't really like using any. I've found even muck off dulled some components paint (bottle cages and a stem). The cheap stuff is stronger. Just use a spray bottle with either car wash or a bit of washing up liquid in.

I spray the filthy MTB with a weak fairy washing up liquid solution (using a muck off sprayer). Let it soak then just use normal car shampoo and warm water. Works just as well.


----------



## Welsh wheels (27 Aug 2017)

Poundland bike cleaner? How much do they charge for that then?


----------



## mjr (27 Aug 2017)

It's probably dilute degreaser like the others basically are. OK for occasional use but steel and chrome will corrode if it's used all the time because it strips any coating.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (27 Aug 2017)

Use a little squirt of washing up liquid in hot water. Use Poundland washing up liquid, if you like. It's as good as their bike cleaner. 
As mentioned, "bike cleaner" is just diluted degreaser, whoever makes it. Save degreasers for the drivetrain.


----------



## sleuthey (27 Aug 2017)

I did buy a bottle once. Can't remember how good it was for cleaning the bike. It's now in a spay bottle mixed with water and I use it to pre-wet the car sills/bumpers/lower door panels before washing it. It does a superb job of loosening up all the fly's, tar and muck.


----------



## jay clock (27 Aug 2017)

It is fine but the bottles are rubbish and leak...


----------



## bpsmith (27 Aug 2017)

Muc Off for me. Got 3 x 5 litres for £36 when Halfords had online deals that you could combine one time. Great products at normal price, let alone on a daft deal.

Didn't get far asking for British Cycling Discount on top.


----------



## Dirk (28 Aug 2017)

Nowt wrong with Poundland bike cleaner.
I've tried them all and not noticed any real difference between the expensive stuff and the cheap versions. Although I will say that I think that the Poundland stuff is better than the Wilko cleaner, which is around £3.50.


----------



## mynydd (28 Aug 2017)

Yep, I've found it brilliant, have stockpiled the stuff in my garage.
Just that I noticed a worn patch on my stem, and got a bit suspicious as I couldn't think what else could have done it......... 
the other day I had spilled egg on top of my solid fuel cooker.... a nightmare to clean normally. I happened to pass it with a bottle of bike cleaner in my hand, and gave it a squirt.... it came straight off!!!!!!!! Expensive stove cleaners can't do that... so I wondered whether it might be a little bit too strong......


----------



## Biff600 (28 Aug 2017)

How much ?????

I ain't paying that !!

I'll wait until they have a sale on !


----------



## screenman (28 Aug 2017)

bpsmith said:


> Muc Off for me. Got 3 x 5 litres for £36 when Halfords had online deals that you could combine one time. Great products at normal price, let alone on a daft deal.
> 
> Didn't get far asking for British Cycling Discount on top.



Why not just get some TFR for a lot less, I pay £12 for 25 litre.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (28 Aug 2017)

On this subject (and because it doesn't deserve a thread of it's own and my name's not Accy), when did Fenwicks degreaser cease to be pink and smell of turkish delight? It's now green and smells of lime and ginger.


----------



## bpsmith (28 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> Why not just get some TFR for a lot less, I pay £12 for 25 litre.


TFR is certainly good at its job and reasonable too.

It's not safe on cars with Sealant or Wax applied, as it eats through that. When I say "safe", it won't damage paint or anything.

At this point, I have to come clean and admit to Waxxing the frame on my bikes. Combination of a Christmas gift, and regularly doing the cars.

Definitely makes the dirt stick less though. Have ridden in the rain and wheels and frame are spotless, even after various manky stretches.


----------



## screenman (28 Aug 2017)

bpsmith said:


> TFR is certainly good at its job and reasonable too.
> 
> It's not safe on cars with Sealant or Wax applied, as it eats through that. When I say "safe", it won't damage paint or anything.
> 
> ...




You may find that the Poundland stuff does the same, have you compared the ingredients?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Aug 2017)

Use it on motorbike too


----------



## screenman (28 Aug 2017)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Use it on motorbike too



What TFR or that expensive £ a litre stuff?


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Aug 2017)

bpsmith said:


> Muc Off for me. Got 3 x 5 litres for £36 when Halfords had online deals that you could combine one time. Great products at normal price, let alone on a daft deal.
> 
> Didn't get far asking for British Cycling Discount on top.



I always get BC discount in 'fords. With online, just click to collect and pay in store, wave your BC card at the till before paying and ask for your discount.

I've had it applied to all sorts - even "sale" items that I've had them price match. About the only things that don't qualify are gift cards and bike care plans, or online orders delivered direct to you.


----------



## mjr (28 Aug 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> On this subject (and because it doesn't deserve a thread of it's own and my name's not Accy), when did Fenwicks degreaser cease to be pink and smell of turkish delight? It's now green and smells of lime and ginger.


It was pink when I last bought some, maybe last year.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> What TFR or that expensive £ a litre stuff?


Cheap stuff


----------



## Pedalbob (28 Aug 2017)

Wilko bike degreaser good.


----------



## fossyant (28 Aug 2017)

Lets just say, the bike stuff dissolves car alloy wheel crap quicker then the wonder wheels nasty stuff.... wonder wheels gets your lungs

None of it's good long term. Its either too acidic or too alcaline...

Ive tried it... Fairy liquid is much less damaging.


----------



## bpsmith (29 Aug 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> I always get BC discount in 'fords. With online, just click to collect and pay in store, wave your BC card at the till before paying and ask for your discount.
> 
> I've had it applied to all sorts - even "sale" items that I've had them price match. About the only things that don't qualify are gift cards and bike care plans, or online orders delivered direct to you.


I find it very subjective. Usually it's fine on sale stuff, but that time they weren't having it, saying they are "clamping down". Lol

I didn't argue, when I had 15 litres fir £36, with shop floor price of £27 for 5 litres.


----------



## bpsmith (29 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> You may find that the Poundland stuff does the same, have you compared the ingredients?


Don't know, as I don't use the Poundland stuff. Muc-Off doesn't strip the wax though.


----------



## screenman (29 Aug 2017)

bpsmith said:


> Don't know, as I don't use the Poundland stuff. Muc-Off doesn't strip the wax though.




I Would disagree there, do you know one of the things it has in common with washing up liquid?


----------



## pjd57 (29 Aug 2017)

£1 for bike cleaner
£1 for drinks bottle.

Only bought them because of threads on here.


----------



## bpsmith (29 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> I Would disagree there, do you know one of the things it has in common with washing up liquid?


What's that? Salt? Share what you know?

I haven't thoroughly compared the contents tbh. Just going on the feel after use, along with the level of beading on the frame still.

Tried TFR previously, and I stripped the wax way quicker.


----------



## screenman (29 Aug 2017)

bpsmith said:


> What's that? Salt? Share what you know?
> 
> I haven't thoroughly compared the contents tbh. Just going on the feel after use, along with the level of beading on the frame still.
> 
> Tried TFR previously, and I stripped the wax way quicker.



Salt, I use TFR at about 10 to1 on the bike.


----------



## Spartak (29 Aug 2017)

Biff600 said:


> How much ?????
> 
> I ain't paying that !!
> 
> I'll wait until they have a sale on !



It's cheaper in the 90p shop ;-)


----------



## bpsmith (30 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> Salt, I use TFR at about 10 to1 on the bike.


May try again in the future perhaps. Once my 15 litres are gone.

I dilute the Muc Off down 50:50 usually, so might be a while.


----------

